# Skin Safari



## NaTTyDreaD (28 Juillet 2013)

Salut a tous
apres une breve recherche avec mon ami google , j'ai trouver  ce site proposant beaucoup de skins .
Mais est ce bien bon pour mon safari ??? 
Si vous avez des conseils ou d'autre site ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

Je ne vois juste que des skins pour Chrome et Firefox moi.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (28 Juillet 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je ne vois juste que des skins pour Chrome et Firefox moi.



Pouratnt y a aussi internet explorer et safari enhaut de la barre a guauche


----------

